# Is Wilson Chandler the Nuggets' MVP?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The win / loss record speaks for itself.
> 
> Since returning to the Nuggets from a nasty hip injury / surgery on January 13th, Wilson Chandler has been on the losing end of a game just four times in 26 tries - an 84.6% winning record. And in 41 games played without Chandler this season, the Nuggets are 23-18 - not much better than .500.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverstiffs.com/2013/3/17/4116930/golden-nuggets-is-wilson-chandler-the-nuggets-mvp


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What Chandler provides that team more than anything is pure aggressiveness. He and Brewer come into the game with nothing but attack on their minds. That fits perfectly next to the Miller/McGee alley-oop show on that bench unit. It makes for a nasty 9-man unit. I see no real reason for Karl to tighten his rotation for the playoffs. I hope he doesn't make that mistake. Keep that continuity flowing right into the post season, George.


----------

